# USC School of Cinmeatic Arts - Stark Proudcing Program 2021



## JHD (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi there!

I recently graduated from USC School of Cinemat Arts undergrad, and just submitted my application to the Stark Producing program a couple days ago. Figured I’d make a thread for it on here in case anyone else has applied!


----------



## Cody Young (Nov 17, 2020)

I applied! Good luck to you!


----------



## JHD (Nov 18, 2020)

Cody Young said:


> I applied! Good luck to you!


Yay! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## mooring (Nov 18, 2020)

I applied too! March feels way too far away!


----------



## JHD (Nov 18, 2020)

mooring said:


> I applied too! March feels way too far away!


It truly does!


----------



## melonballer (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi, I applied as well. Good luck to you all! 

@JHD I'm curious, as an undergrad graduate from USC SCA, what made you also want to pursue the Stark Producing Program?


----------



## JHD (Nov 19, 2020)

melonballer said:


> Hi, I applied as well. Good luck to you all!
> I'm curious, as an undergrad graduate from USC SCA, what made you also want to pursue the Stark Producing Program?


For sure. So, I majored in Cinema & Media Studies which is SCA's BA program, and while it was a wonderful experience it wasn't production heavy like their BFA programs are. I also wasn't completely convinced what area of the industry I wanted to occupy until after graduation. I figured I might as well apply to the producing program since I have a deep passion for creating content.


----------



## JHD (Jan 11, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> I applied! Good luck to you!





mooring said:


> I applied too! March feels way too far away!





melonballer said:


> Hi, I applied as well. Good luck to you all!
> 
> @JHD I'm curious, as an undergrad graduate from USC SCA, what made you also want to pursue the Stark Producing Program?



Just checking in and wishing everyone well! Does anyone know if they are still doing interviews this time around? It doesn't say anything about them on the Stark page online so I thought I'd ask!


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 11, 2021)

JHD said:


> Just checking in and wishing everyone well! Does anyone know if they are still doing interviews this time around? It doesn't say anything about them on the Stark page online so I thought I'd ask!


I believe they are still doing interviews or at least it doesn’t say anything anywhere leading me to believe the opposite. I called the School of Cinematic Arts and the lady I spoke to said notifications for interviews should be going out in the next week or so, or at least that is their plan.


----------



## JHD (Jan 11, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> I believe they are still doing interviews or at least it doesn’t say anything anywhere leading me to believe the opposite. I called the School of Cinematic Arts and the lady I spoke to said notifications for interviews should be going out in the next week or so, or at least that is their plan.


Oh gosh, this is so nerve-racking yet exciting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 11, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> I believe they are still doing interviews or at least it doesn’t say anything anywhere leading me to believe the opposite. I called the School of Cinematic Arts and the lady I spoke to said notifications for interviews should be going out in the next week or so, or at least that is their plan.


Hi! Was she just talking about SCA or specifically talking about the Stark Producing Program?


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 11, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Hi! Was she just talking about SCA or specifically talking about the Stark Producing Program?


I can't say for certain, I mentioned that I had applied to the producing program and she told me that SCA interview notifications would be going out in the next week or so. Whether or not she meant Producing specifically, I'm unsure.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 11, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> I can't say for certain, I mentioned that I had applied to the producing program and she told me that SCA interview notifications would be going out in the next week or so. Whether or not she meant Producing specifically, I'm unsure.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## commotionsense (Jan 15, 2021)

I applied too! Good luck everyone.


----------



## commotionsense (Jan 21, 2021)

Has anyone gotten any interview offers yet?


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 21, 2021)

Nothing yet for me


----------



## JHD (Jan 21, 2021)

commotionsense said:


> Has anyone gotten any interview offers yet?





Cody Young said:


> Nothing yet for me


Haven't heard anything yet either, but I do believe some applicants get admitted without getting interviewed so I guess there's still hope for us!


----------



## Just Tommy (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone, I've checked the last 3-4 years in the application tracker for the Stark Program and they seem to contact most "accepted" applicants for interviews in the last week of January or first week of February, so my best guess is that we'll start hearing from them between 1/25 and 2/5. Their website currently says "decisions will be made by late February." 

Also, @JHD for some reason I'm under the impression that, unlike the other grad programs at SCA, Stark specifically requires an interview. I can't seem to find that in writing anywhere, but it might've been mentioned at one of the open house events. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## JHD (Jan 21, 2021)

Just Tommy said:


> Hey everyone, I've checked the last 3-4 years in the application tracker for the Stark Program and they seem to contact most "accepted" applicants for interviews in the last week of January or first week of February, so my best guess is that we'll start hearing from them between 1/25 and 2/5. Their website currently says "decisions will be made by late February."
> 
> Also, @JHD for some reason I'm under the impression that, unlike the other grad programs at SCA, Stark specifically requires an interview. I can't seem to find that in writing anywhere, but it might've been mentioned at one of the open house events. I could be mistaken though.


Thank you for the information! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 21, 2021)

Just Tommy said:


> Hey everyone, I've checked the last 3-4 years in the application tracker for the Stark Program and they seem to contact most "accepted" applicants for interviews in the last week of January or first week of February, so my best guess is that we'll start hearing from them between 1/25 and 2/5. Their website currently says "decisions will be made by late February."
> 
> Also, @JHD for some reason I'm under the impression that, unlike the other grad programs at SCA, Stark specifically requires an interview. I can't seem to find that in writing anywhere, but it might've been mentioned at one of the open house events. I could be mistaken though.


I was under that impression too, at least based upon what this site indicates


----------



## JHD (Jan 21, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> I was under that impression too, at least based upon what this site indicates


The site doesn’t explicitly state that an interview is required for admission, it states that invitations to interviews will go out through January. It’s kind of ambiguous and could be interpreted a couple ways.


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 21, 2021)

JHD said:


> The site doesn’t explicitly state that an interview is required for admission, it states that invitations to interviews will go out through January. It’s kind of ambiguous and could be interpreted a couple ways.


Agreed definitely! I just mean in digging through previous years it seems like most of the people admitted had been accepted after completing an interview and there were not any deviations from that for this specific program. That being said, I know for other programs and based upon the article on this site, interviews are not necessarily required for the School of Cinematic Arts MFA programs as a whole. I hope for our sake that interviews aren’t necessary, but based upon the data available it definitely leans toward interviews.


----------



## JHD (Jan 21, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> Agreed definitely! I just mean in digging through previous years it seems like most of the people admitted had been accepted after completing an interview and there were not any deviations from that for this specific program. That being said, I know for other programs and based upon the article on this site, interviews are not necessarily required for the School of Cinematic Arts MFA programs as a whole. I hope for our sake that interviews aren’t necessary, but based upon the data available it definitely leans toward interviews.


I feel, I feel. The anxiety is finally starting to sink in. It's taking everything in me not to check my email compulsively *sighs* I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## commotionsense (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! I was wondering if COVID might have impacted the timeline for interviews/acceptances at all. I guess not based on what everyone’s saying? Who knows... I’m on the same anxiety train. I hope people are doing things to relieve their stress!! It’s gonna be all ok.


----------



## JHD (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone get an invitation for an interview yet?


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 27, 2021)

JHD said:


> Anyone get an invitation for an interview yet?


Nothing here


----------



## Xanialeigh (Jan 28, 2021)

Cody Young said:


> Nothing here


Interviews are going out, just got my email for an interview this morning!!


----------



## Xanialeigh (Jan 28, 2021)

Got my interview date this morning!


----------



## JHD (Jan 28, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> Got my interview date this morning!


That’s awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 28, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> Interviews are going out, just got my email for an interview this morning!!


Congrats! I’ll be watching my email like a hawk now!


----------



## KristenWritesThings (Jan 29, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> Got my interview date this morning!


Congratulations!! Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> Got my interview date this morning!


Awesome! Remember to add your application to our database.


----------



## JHD (Feb 3, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> Got my interview date this morning!


How did it go if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Xanialeigh (Feb 4, 2021)

JHD said:


> How did it go if you don't mind me asking?


I think it went well, but honestly who knows, it lasted 30 minutes which is a good sign?


----------



## JHD (Feb 4, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> I think it went well, but honestly who knows, it lasted 30 minutes which is a good sign?


That’s awesome! Did they happen to mention whether an interview was necessary for acceptance? My apologies for asking so many questions


----------



## Xanialeigh (Feb 4, 2021)

JHD said:


> That’s awesome! Did they happen to mention whether an interview was necessary for acceptance? My apologies for asking so many questions


No problem ask away. For the Stark Program an interview is a requirement. They did say that they have a full month of interviews ahead of them so Im sure notifications are still going out. I assume I was one of the first to be interviewed and would assume that based on my interview notification of one week out that you can safely assume notifications will be going out on a rolling basis all month long.


----------



## JHD (Feb 4, 2021)

Xanialeigh said:


> No problem ask away. For the Stark Program an interview is a requirement. They did say that they have a full month of interviews ahead of them so Im sure notifications are still going out. I assume I was one of the first to be interviewed and would assume that based on my interview notification of one week out that you can safely assume notifications will be going out on a rolling basis all month long.


Thank you so much for the information! I was getting a little worried but there is still hope! So happy for you that you got an interview! Wishing good luck to everyone in this thread!


----------



## cthomas0502 (Feb 4, 2021)

I still haven't heard anything either. I know it's hard sometimes too but  KEEP THE FAITH!!! Wishing everyone on this thread much success regardless of admission into the program!


----------



## cthomas0502 (Feb 4, 2021)

_*Interview Request Update*_: I just got confirmation from Nichi that interview requests will be sent out throughout the month of February.  

I hope this information helps!


----------



## edodgecayamn (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone else an undergrad SCA student who has applied for Stark?


----------



## JHD (Feb 9, 2021)

edodgecayamn said:


> Anyone else an undergrad SCA student who has applied for Stark?


Yup! I was a Cinema and Media Studies major graduated in 2019


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2021)

JHD said:


> Yup! I was a Cinema and Media Studies major graduated in 2019


Nice! Can you review the program for our site on the page below? It can be anonymous.














 USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA)


						The Division of Film & Television Production teaches students how to make compelling, in-demand content for screens of every size-whether it's IMAX or a hand-held device. At SCA, students quickly become adept at the tools of the trade, from cameras, light kits, and editing software to the newest...
					


FilmSchool.org
May 27, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Questions: 1
Category: California


----------



## jsq2103 (Feb 12, 2021)

Interview requests are still rolling out. I just got mine today!


----------



## JHD (Feb 12, 2021)

jsq2103 said:


> Interview requests are still rolling out. I just got mine today!


That's awesome! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## mooring (Feb 12, 2021)

Just got my request as well! It's in two weeks so I'll update around then.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2021)

jsq2103 said:


> Interview requests are still rolling out. I just got mine today!


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the database when you have time with all the info.


----------



## JHD (Feb 17, 2021)

Wishing luck to everyone getting interviews! I haven’t received an invitation for one and I think they are probably wrapping up sending out interview notifications relatively soon. Genuinely hope you all manage to get in! Having this forum has been exponentially great for my anxiety during the application and waiting process. Hope everyone is hanging in there, we’ll be finding out soon enough I guess!


----------



## edodgecayamn (Feb 17, 2021)

JHD said:


> Wishing luck to everyone getting interviews! I haven’t received an invitation for one and I think they are probably wrapping up sending out interview notifications relatively soon. Genuinely hope you all manage to get in! Having this forum has been exponentially great for my anxiety during the application and waiting process. Hope everyone is hanging in there, we’ll be finding out soon enough I guess!


I'm in the same boat! Still haven't heard a word and have kinda accepted it as an early no. 
Good luck to everyone, SCA is an amazing place!


----------



## JHD (Feb 18, 2021)

So I got in touch with admissions and I guess we already knew this, but interviews are still going out through the entire month of February and decisions should be made by mid-March. On the website I believe it still says late February but admissions says mid-March so there’s still hope for anyone who hasn’t gotten an interview yet!


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 18, 2021)

JHD said:


> So I got in touch with admissions and I guess we already knew this, but interviews are still going out through the entire month of February and decisions should be made by mid-March. On the website I believe it still says late February but admissions says mid-March so there’s still hope for anyone who hasn’t gotten an interview yet!


Fingers crossed. Hopefully we all get a request


----------



## KristenWritesThings (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you for this! Stress.


----------



## Itrimble (Feb 21, 2021)

I got my interview E-mail Notification. I just found this Forum! I have my Interview for Peter Stark Producing Program this coming Tuesday 2/23/2021! If anyone had been Interviewed please let me know hw to best prepare. what kids of questions do they ask? Who was doing the interviewing? Etc... I have applied for the this program twice and don't want this opportunity to slip buy. I am always a genuine person and just would like to rest my nerves.


----------



## sierhlj (Feb 22, 2021)

Dears, I hope this is helpful.
As I recalled my conversation with the interviewer, he stated that usually, the offer was out around early March. He said if there was a delay, could be mid-March.


----------



## Itrimble (Feb 23, 2021)

I finished the Interview a little bit ago. The Interviewers said Mid March for the Call back.


----------



## JHD (Feb 23, 2021)

Itrimble said:


> I finished the Interview a little bit ago. The Interviewers said Mid March for the Call back.


Congratulations! How do you feel about it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Itrimble (Feb 23, 2021)

I feel that it was not my best interview. But Feel I represented authentically. Did you have your interview ?


----------



## JHD (Feb 23, 2021)

Itrimble said:


> I feel that it was not my best interview. But Feel I represented authentically. Did you have your interview ?


I'm sure it went well! Honestly, it must be such a relief just to have had one. I didn't get a request unfortunately, but am so happy to hear that several of you did!


----------



## jsq2103 (Feb 23, 2021)

Itrimble said:


> I feel that it was not my best interview. But Feel I represented authentically. Did you have your interview ?


I had my interview today and I felt like it was tough one. I felt prepared but they asked tough questions.

They mentioned that they have two more weeks of interviews and decisions will be made mid to late March.


----------



## Itrimble (Feb 23, 2021)

I agree... Best of Luck to you.


----------



## melonballer (Feb 24, 2021)

Wishing everyone the best with their interviews!


----------



## KristenWritesThings (Feb 24, 2021)

jsq2103 said:


> I had my interview today and I felt like it was tough one. I felt prepared but they asked tough questions.
> 
> They mentioned that they have two more weeks of interviews and decisions will be made mid to late March.


I’m sure you all have done great! Sending all my good vibes!


----------



## Itrimble (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## bean (Feb 24, 2021)

Interviewed last week. I'm not the best at interviewing but hopefully it went well enough to work. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## mooring (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi all,

Just finished my interview. I agree with what was said above, it was a tough one. I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for being so supportive and well-spirited in this discussion, even if the interview process did not go your way. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2021)

mooring said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just finished my interview. I agree with what was said above, it was a tough one. I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for being so supportive and well-spirited in this discussion, even if the interview process did not go your way. Best of luck to everyone


I'm sure it went better than you thought. What made it tough?


----------



## mooring (Feb 25, 2021)

Chris W said:


> I'm sure it went better than you thought. What made it tough?


I guess I just hope I was able to holistically present myself and my passion for film in the course of 20 minutes!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2021)

mooring said:


> I guess I just hope I was able to holistically present myself and my passion for film in the course of 20 minutes!


Did they say when people would hear if they got in?

Be sure to update your application with how it went etc and change the status prefix if you have already.


----------



## mooring (Feb 25, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Did they say when people would hear if they got in?
> 
> Be sure to update your application with how it went etc and change the status prefix if you have already.


Mid march/


----------



## franklin12 (Feb 26, 2021)

How long were your guys' interviews? I saw somebody said 20 minutes and the other 30!


----------



## J.Thibeaux (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey, what’s going on everyone? New to this forum. I also interviewed this past week and am hopeful for a good response. While I gave answers that came top of mind, I agree with most and hope that they provided a glimpse of who I am. My interview lasted ~30 minutes including my questions.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

J.Thibeaux said:


> Hey, what’s going on everyone? New to this forum. I also interviewed this past week and am hopeful for a good response. While I gave answers that came top of mind, I agree with most and hope that they provided a glimpse of who I am. My interview lasted ~30 minutes including my questions.


Welcome! When you can, please add your application with as much info as possible to our database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more applications in our database the more accurate our site's data will be. 

Good luck!


----------



## JHD (Mar 2, 2021)

So other USC programs have already begun releasing decisions, and since this is the last week for interviews I wonder if maybe some applicants will start hearing next week?


----------



## JHD (Mar 4, 2021)

I’ve been thinking about this, and I feel like they could’ve started sending out rejection letters already (particularly to those who never got an interview) just to assuage some of the anxiety. I’m curious to know how they decide when to let people know and why this particular program seems to be later than the other MFAs. Obviously the class size is small and the program itself is quite highly regarded so making these choices must be incredibly difficult. I’m just fascinated by the process, I’ve kind of been fixating on it since there isn’t too much else going on at the moment for me and I can barely go a minute without the Stark name crossing my mind😅


----------



## JHD (Mar 8, 2021)

So are we thinking this week maybe?


----------



## mooring (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got the email that I have been waitlisted. Best of luck!


----------



## International Joe (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got the email and I'M IN!!!!
OMGGGGEEEEE!!!!
So happy and looking forward to meeting the rest of you.
Anyone interesting in housing let me know as I will be looking and i'm open to sharing.


----------



## International Joe (Mar 10, 2021)

mooring said:


> Just got the email that I have been waitlisted. Best of luck!


Hoping things work out for you, don't lose hope!!!


----------



## CKD (Mar 10, 2021)

I got the email earlier I got in as well. Congratulations to everyone that got in. Also, if you have been waitlisted don't lose hope quite a few people of the waitlist got in last year


----------



## Xanialeigh (Mar 10, 2021)

Got the email, I’m in!!! Can’t wait for this experience and to meet and collaborate with everyone.


----------



## jsq2103 (Mar 10, 2021)

I got in as well! I want to reiterate not to lose hope and that there are other great programs out there to support with a producing career. I am part of communities like Women of Color Unite, Breaking into Hollywood, and the #StartWith8Hollywood mentorship program, where I got matched with two entertainment executives.

Women of Color Unite 





						BReaKiNG iNTo HoLLyWooD
					

breaking into hollywood helping actors and actresses to get jobs in hollywood productions




					www.breakingintohollywood.org
				











						Home - #Startwith8Hollywood
					

#Startwith8Hollywood a diversity, equity & inclusion program proudly presented by Women of Color Unite.




					www.startwith8hollywood.com


----------



## bean (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm waitlisted. It was confusing because they used the wrong name in the email (they sent a note about the error)- anyone else find this? I'm feeling bummed but I guess it's just the waiting game.


----------



## JHD (Mar 10, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone! I haven’t heard anything yet, but I didn’t get an interview so that’s a rejection I think. Happy for you all!


----------



## collinviator (Mar 10, 2021)

bean said:


> I'm waitlisted. It was confusing because they used the wrong name in the email (they sent a note about the error)- anyone else find this? I'm feeling bummed but I guess it's just the waiting game.


Did you have an interview?


----------



## bean (Mar 10, 2021)

mlviator said:


> Did you have an interview?


I did. Not sure if you can be waitlisted without an interview for this program.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2021)

Congrats everyone! Update or add your Applications in our database when you get a moment.

Also you can join the USC club too meet your fellow potential classmates:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC


----------



## filmsschooltingz (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh no I just saw this! Looks like I got rejected since I didn't receive anything...especially disappointing because I was interviewed (pretty early on as well). I also assumed it would be a phone call instead of an email notification but oh well. Best of luck to everyone and congrats to those who were accepted and waitlisted!


----------



## edodgecayamn (Mar 11, 2021)

andddd there's the rejection email lol

congrats to everyone who got in! I have loved my time at SCA thus far and would have loved to continue it. I'm sure you're all going to do wonderful things there!


----------



## melonballer (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone who got in! I got my acceptance as well. And echoing earlier sentiments, no path is the same for producers. Just keep pushing.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------

